
Generating and Populating Caves in a Roguelike Game - jsnell
http://www.gridsagegames.com/blog/2016/03/generating-populating-caves/
======
Shoop
Brogue, another roguelike, has impressive level generation as well. Here's a
great interview with the developer about how it all works.

[https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/07/28/how-do-
roguelike...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/07/28/how-do-roguelikes-
generate-levels/)

~~~
yoklov
Wow, I've actually read through Brogue's level generation code, and this is an
excellent writeup. Makes many aspects of it much clearer!

